
The Legendary Study That Embarrassed Wine Experts Across the Globe - tomaskazemekas
http://www.realclearscience.com/blog/2014/08/the_most_infamous_study_on_wine_tasting.html
======
nkurz
Going beyond food coloring, here's an interesting recent attempt to create a
synthetic Chardonnay from Tartaric acid, Malic acid, Tannin powder, Vegetable
glycerin, Ethanol (Everclear), Sucrose, Ethyl hexanoate (smells like
pineapple), Butanoate (strong scent of grape juice), Limonene (citrus/lime),
and Acetoin (rich butter smell — like popcorn at the movies):
[https://medium.com/@mardonn/hacking-
wine-e5ed219f3605](https://medium.com/@mardonn/hacking-wine-e5ed219f3605)

